# how to reformat Acer laptop without CD?



## hummingbird90 (Apr 10, 2009)

Hi guys,

I'm using a Acer Laptop Aspire 4710G that runs Vista. How do i reformat it since the purchase did not come with the installation CD?

Please help!

Thanks!


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

Most laptops nowadays do not come with a recovery CD because they have a restore/recovery partition that you can use.

If you want to restore back to factory then refer to this: 
http://www.techsupportforum.com/f108/laptop-recovery-instructions-162525.html#post827492

However if you want to create recovery discs, refer to this:
http://www.techsupportforum.com/f108/creating-the-recovery-discs-352133.html


----------

